# [Solved]rtorrent; delete file on erase

## nero37

hi, I'm trying to get rtorrent to delete the torrent data when i erase the torrent from within rtorrent.

tried this in ~/.rtorrent.rc

```
on_erase = remove_file,"execute=rm,-rf,$d.get_base_path="
```

for some reason this isn't working. "on_erase" is getting called but its not removing the data. anyone got any ideas?

full ~/.rtorrent.rc

```
scgi_port = localhost:5000

# This is an example resource file for rTorrent. Copy to

# ~/.rtorrent.rc and enable/modify the options as needed. Remember to

# uncomment the options you wish to enable.

# Maximum and minimum number of peers to connect to per torrent.

#min_peers = 40

#max_peers = 100

# Same as above but for seeding completed torrents (-1 = same as downloading)

#min_peers_seed = 10

#max_peers_seed = 50

# Maximum number of simultanious uploads per torrent.

max_uploads = 5

# Global upload and download rate in KiB. "0" for unlimited.

download_rate = 0

upload_rate = 24

# Default directory to save the downloaded torrents.

directory = /home/rtorrent/downloads/

# Default session directory. Make sure you don't run multiple instance

# of rtorrent using the same session directory. Perhaps using a

# relative path?

session = ~/downloads/session

# Watch a directory for new torrents, and stop those that have been

# deleted.

#schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=./watch/*.torrent

#schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=

# Close torrents when diskspace is low.

schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=100M

# Stop torrents when reaching upload ratio in percent,

# when also reaching total upload in bytes, or when

# reaching final upload ratio in percent.

# example: stop at ratio 2.0 with at least 200 MB uploaded, or else ratio 20.0

schedule = ratio,60,60,"stop_on_ratio=150,200M,2000"

# The ip address reported to the tracker.

#ip = 127.0.0.1

#ip = rakshasa.no

# The ip address the listening socket and outgoing connections is

# bound to.

#bind = 127.0.0.1

#bind = rakshasa.no

# Port range to use for listening.

port_range = 45450-45460

# Start opening ports at a random position within the port range.

port_random = no

# Check hash for finished torrents. Might be usefull until the bug is

# fixed that causes lack of diskspace not to be properly reported.

check_hash = yes

# Set whetever the client should try to connect to UDP trackers.

use_udp_trackers = yes

# Alternative calls to bind and ip that should handle dynamic ip's.

#schedule = ip_tick,0,1800,ip=rakshasa

#schedule = bind_tick,0,1800,bind=rakshasa

# Encryption options, set to none (default) or any combination of the following:

# allow_incoming, try_outgoing, require, require_RC4, enable_retry, prefer_plaintext

#

# The example value allows incoming encrypted connections, starts unencrypted

# outgoing connections but retries with encryption if they fail, preferring

# plaintext to RC4 encryption after the encrypted handshake

#

 encryption = allow_incoming,enable_retry,prefer_plaintext

# Enable DHT support for trackerless torrents or when all trackers are down.

# May be set to "disable" (completely disable DHT), "off" (do not start DHT),

# "auto" (start and stop DHT as needed), or "on" (start DHT immediately).

# The default is "off". For DHT to work, a session directory must be defined.

# 

 dht = auto

# UDP port to use for DHT. 

# 

 dht_port = 45461

# Enable peer exchange (for torrents not marked private)

#

 peer_exchange = yes

#

# Do not modify the following parameters unless you know what you're doing.

#

# Hash read-ahead controls how many MB to request the kernel to read

# ahead. If the value is too low the disk may not be fully utilized,

# while if too high the kernel might not be able to keep the read

# pages in memory thus end up trashing.

#hash_read_ahead = 10

# Interval between attempts to check the hash, in milliseconds.

#hash_interval = 100

# Number of attempts to check the hash while using the mincore status,

# before forcing. Overworked systems might need lower values to get a

# decent hash checking rate.

#hash_max_tries = 10

#Custum shit

#schedule upload speed so its fast at night when you should be asleep

schedule = throttle_1,02:00:00,24:00:00,upload_rate=0

schedule = throttle_2,08:00:00,24:00:00,upload_rate=24 

#move compleated

on_finished = move_complete,"execute=cp,-u,$d.get_base_path=,/mnt/data/"

#remove file

on_erase = remove_file,"execute=rm,-rf,$d.get_base_path="
```

ThanksLast edited by nero37 on Wed Jan 07, 2009 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v4lkyrius

Instead of copying and then deleting, just move the files (reference):

```
on_finished = move_complete,"d.set_directory=~/Download/ ;execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,/mnt/data/"
```

Although, the on_erase line you're looking for might be:

```
on_erase = remove_file,"execute={rm,-drf,--,$d.get_base_path=}"
```

----------

## nero37

Thanks, I have it working now. Your version of the erase worked. The reason I'm not moving the file, is that it is being moved out to a external hd and don't want this to be used as the active directory for the torrent. The hds used in a lot of external drives are often of lower quality and I don't want rtorrent constantly reading from it.

----------

